# Poranění vs zranění



## winpoj

Dobrý den,

jak byste definovali rozdíl mezi poraněním a zraněním? Je poranění méně závažné než zranění? Nebo jsou tam ještě jiné rozdíly?


----------



## Azori

Poranění -nejaké lokálne poškodenie, napr. pod poranením nohy si predstavím nejaký škrabanec.
Zranění -niečo závažnejšie a čo sa týka celku, napr. zranenie nohy- zlomenina, noha v sadre...


----------



## texpert

Zdravím,

řekl bych, že je to otázka citu (a bezcitu). Pianistku zraní špendlík, kováře neporaní buchar.

Anebo jinak - ve válce je zraněn každý, kdo (zatím) neumřel, na pionýrském táboře se kvůli poranění volá sanitka.

Ale asi v tom obecný rozdíl bude, protože málokdo je "poraněn" kulkou letící napříč srdcem, stejně jako si lze těžko "zranit" ušní lalůček.


----------



## Nicker

Dobrý den,

jak bylo řečeno výše, je to spíš otázka citu. Ale napadá mě, jestli není poraněna konkrétní část těla (poranění páteře, kolene apod.), ale zraněn je třeba člověk bez konkretizace toho, co mu je. Např. Muž při převozu do nemocnice svému zranění podlehl vs. Muž s poraněnou (ne zraněnou) hlavou byl převezen do nemocnice.

Co vy na to? Nedá se to samozřejmě aplikovat na všechny situace, např. zranění láskou


----------



## tlumic

Nicker said:


> Dobrý den,
> 
> jak bylo řečeno výše, je to spíš otázka citu. Ale napadá mě, jestli není poraněna konkrétní část těla (poranění páteře, kolene apod.), ale zraněn je třeba člověk bez konkretizace toho, co mu je. Např. Muž při převozu do nemocnice svému zranění podlehl vs. Muž s poraněnou (ne zraněnou) hlavou byl převezen do nemocnice.
> 
> Co vy na to? Nedá se to samozřejmě aplikovat na všechny situace, např. zranění láskou


 
Jenže můžete říct: "Muž se *zraněním hlavy* byl převezen do nemocnice".

Je to dobrá otázka. Myslím, že je to obecně opravdu tak, že poranění je méně závažné než zranění.
- "podlehl zranění" X ne: "podlehl poranění".


----------



## texpert

Nicker said:


> Ale napadá mě, jestli není poraněna konkrétní část těla (poranění páteře, kolene apod.), ale zraněn je třeba člověk bez konkretizace toho, co mu je.


 
Myslím, že se tomu říká valenční vazby nebo potenciál (a každý se zkouškou ze syntaxe by nás teď tloukl skriptama po hlavě).
Zranit-někoho. _(Stačí)_
Poranit-někoho.. _(Evidentně nestačí, takže..)_
Poranit-někoho-někde.

Kromě řečených rozdílů tam cítím ještě tohle:
Byl poraněn _(na ruce, noze.. části těla, která není nezbytná pro přežití)._
Byl zraněn _(na hlavě, hrudníku.. tam, kde jde o život)._
Ale to už možná moc fantazíruju.


----------



## nimbydimby

texpert said:


> Kromě řečených rozdílů tam cítím ještě tohle:
> Byl poraněn _(na ruce, noze.. části těla, která není nezbytná pro přežití)._
> Byl zraněn _(na hlavě, hrudníku.. tam, kde jde o život)._
> Ale to už možná moc fantazíruju.



A co (závažné) poranění míchy nebo srdce! Zagoogluj si a uvidíš, že lékaři dávají přednost slovu poranění, když referují o mechanickém poškození tkání. Podle mého názoru je zranění termín zaštiťující, obecnější, i když v mnoha případech se dá s poraraněním zaměnit. Napište někdo do jazykové poradny ÚPJČ, ať v tom máme jasno8-\


----------



## winpoj

Děkuji za zajímavé názory - alespoň vidím, že nejsem jediný, kdo v tom nemá úplně jasno.


----------



## texpert

nimbydimby said:


> A co (závažné) poranění míchy nebo srdce! Zagoogluj si a uvidíš, že lékaři dávají přednost slovu poranění, když referují o mechanickém poškození tkání. Podle mého názoru je zranění termín zaštiťující, obecnější, i když v mnoha případech se dá s poraraněním zaměnit. Napište někdo do jazykové poradny ÚPJČ, ať v tom máme jasno8-\


 
Z toho pro mě vyplývá, že poraněná mícha odpovídá *porušeným *tkáním, zraněná tkáním *zrušeným*. 
Dělám si legraci, ale zvláštní je, že u jiných párů předložkových sloves (*postřelit-zastřelit*, *polít-zlít*, *popít-zpít*) není o gradaci významu žádných pochyb. 
Ovšem jinde vznikají téměř synonyma (*pokusit-zkusit*) a jindy je to zase úplně jinak. 
O tom jsem vás chtěl *zpravit*, než mě dají *popravit *


----------



## werrr

Čistě morfologicky, předpona “z-” zde vyjadřuje prostou kvalitativní změnu stavu (ANO - NE), předpona “po-” má možných významů mnoho. Může vyjadřovat kvantitativní změnu (malou i velkou, úplnou i částečnou), postupnou změnu, změnu na povrchu apod.
Může také vyjadřovat pouhé nabytí vlastnosti (oproti úplné změně).


----------



## ytre

werrr said:


> Může také vyjadřovat pouhé nabytí vlastnosti (oproti úplné změně).



 poranění - použiju spíš u vlastního zavinění, zranění - cizí zavinění, vnější okolnosti nebo neupřesněné


----------

